# Lightning FX Thunder CD



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Wondering if anyone out there has a sample of the thunder SFX CD that came with the Lightning FX box that was sound years back.

Thanks and Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Being that i have 2 dozen of these things, I know I have some cd's from them. I'll check & see what I can do for ya


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> Being that i have 2 dozen of these things, I know I have some cd's from them. I'll check & see what I can do for ya


2 DOZEN!!! Sounds like you lucked out! I heard about these late in the game and was only able to pick up 1 of the X-Mas ver. (which is why I was wondering what the CD sounds like). If you ever want to reduce your stock pile, let me know. I'd love to have a couple more. Also, THANK YOU again for all your help. You really seem to be the go to guy when it comes to SFX. As I said before, the people on this forum amaze me with their willingness to lend each other a hand.

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

LoL, na didn't luck out, I was quick on the draw to order them back when they 1st went on sale at $10 ea, I just had a feeling that they were not going to be around soon after.....& they gave me a discount on 24 ( 7.50 ea ) & half off shipping on them !

I use them for more than just lightening, open mic inside haunt with lites that flicker from they're screams, etc, use audio file to activate the box that a prop lite or motor is attached to making it "talk",...etc
I did the same thing with Boris's, went to all of the Big Lots in my area with 70% off coupons & wiped them out, another move that turned out to be a good investment !!
If I let a few go I'll PM ya.

I checked the cd I have for it - pretty sure it's the one - & it has 5 tracks with thunder but with other audio like screams, ghosts, etc..... ( going to my storage Fri & will check another one to make sure )
If you want thunder / lightening - rain I have something you can use.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

You can get the lightning fx tracks on my site here:

http://www.oct31st.org/downloadables/media/

Its at the very bottom.


----------

